

Show HN: "Adventurize" Minecraft advertising platform built with Meteor - BenjaminRH
http://adventurize.com

======
BenjaminRH
We've just launched the open beta for Adventurize, which is a new advertising
platform for Minecraft that allows advertisers to display ads on servers
through a plugin. The website is built with MeteorJS, and is currently open
for server owners only during the 1-2 month testing period.

You can read more in the official launch post:
[http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1874092-adventurize-
laun...](http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1874092-adventurize-launch/)

------
gvickers
I didnt understand the point of your website until I read the comments
section. Perhaps post something describing what your site does in clear
detail.

~~~
BenjaminRH
Thanks for the feedback! Did you mean, post on the website, or post it on HN
in another post?

